
Ecma TC39 Meeting Agenda Nov. 28-30 - johnsonjo
https://github.com/tc39/agendas/blob/master/2017/11.md
======
johnsonjo
Just for some background on what this is, TC39 is one of the committees that
decides what goes into the ECMAScript standard which is the standard for
JavaScript. If your interested in seeing the meeting notes you can find them
here[1]. I'd expect the notes to show up in around a week.

[1]: [https://github.com/tc39/tc39-notes](https://github.com/tc39/tc39-notes)

